# Opinions on serious questions



## Karissa

Hiya! I have two questions

1) I absolutely have a driving passion for music and I have been playing the trumpet for about 3 years, drum set for 2 years, and quints for 1. When I play I have complete joy and everyone else loves it. I am terrible at sports and I can't sing. I've tried a lot of things and playing instruments seems to be the only thing I am good at and enjoy. How do I know if it is my talent, the thing I was born to do?

2) So I have been playing the drum set for about two years. I really loved it in the beginning. Then, I had the chance to switch from trumpet to quints in my marching band and I took it. I Now, I think like to play the quints more than I like to drum set. My mom says I can stop taking lessons if I don't like it anymore. What should I do? I still really enjoy drum set but I like quints more. Should I still try to do both?

Thanks in advance for all your help!, Karissa~


----------



## Polednice

1) First, ditch the idea that anyone is born to do anything. That is only ever going to instil doubt in you unless you have an epiphany or your career starts to feel magical which is unlikely, and does not happen to most people. Instead, you should just ask yourself whether or not it is something you feel like you'd be happy doing for your entire working life. If yes, great. If no, find something else.

2) Can you still do drums and quints at the same time? Would you want to do both? Do you have the time? This is a question of priorities, not really something we can answer without intimately knowing your timetable (and mind!). :tiphat:


----------



## Lunasong

Enjoy the opportunities your music gives you now. You'll look back upon this time with much fondness when you are out of high school or college and no longer in a marching band. There are not too many opportunities to play quints when you are older, BUT you will have plenty of chances to use what you have learned whilst in band...time management, getting along with others, teamwork, setting priorities, etc.

ps you will find opportunities to play set or trumpet in your adult years.


----------



## Xapumup

Karissa said:


> 2) So I have been playing the drum set for about two years. I really loved it in the beginning. Then, I had the chance to switch from trumpet to quints in my marching band and I took it. I Now, I think like to play the quints more than I like to drum set. My mom says I can stop taking lessons if I don't like it anymore. What should I do? I still really enjoy drum set but I like quints more. Should I still try to do both?


Dear Karissa, ask your heart. It always knows the best. I was facing a similar choice like yours when I decided to continue professionaly with music. Ask your heart and trust it - it never lies. Both are great but only you know what is the one that fits you the best!

Wish you love and light.

:angel:


----------

